# 2 x Linux



## Gabi (14. November 2003)

Hi,

ist es möglich zwei Linux Distributionen auf einen Pc zu installieren?


Gabi


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2003)

Klar, du kannst ja auch Windows und Linux auf einem laufen lassen. Brauchste hallt nen Bootmanager, also LILO oder GRUB...


----------



## Gabi (14. November 2003)

vielen dank sinac!

ich war mir halt nur unsicher. windows und linux is mir klar (sinds doch grundverschiedene systeme)
aber linux und linux! 

naja, wenn du sagst es geht, dann passts eh!


----------



## JoelH (14. November 2003)

*hmm,*

warum muss man grundverschieden sein um zusammen zu passen ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. November 2003)

Gegensätze ziehen sich an 


Hups, offtopic *versteck*


----------



## Gabi (15. November 2003)

also im groben heisst dass, dass ich Mandrake "und" SuSE auf der selben Platte
installieren kann!?


----------



## Fabian H (15. November 2003)

Wenn du zwei unterschiedliche Partitionen hast, schon.

Linux ist ja nicht wie Windows, und kommt sich mti zwi Installationen gelegentlich in die Quere 

Wenn du dann in der lilo.conf noch für jede Startoption ein _root = hdax_ (je nach Partitionierung)  angibst, sollte es eigentlich gehen (hoffe ich  )


----------



## Sway (17. November 2003)

Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten noch 5 Linuxinstallationen auf dem PC. Ich wollte sehen was für mich das beste ist.

Musst nur drauf achten, das er während der Installation nicht irgendein Bootloader installiert, da manche Installerscripte zwar windows automatisch einbeziehen, aber "alte" Linuxversionen außen vor lassen.


Man muss nur nach dem Reboot in die alte installation, dort je nach bootmanager die Config per Hand ändern.

Bei lilo ist es: /etc/lilo.conf und anschließend lilo ausführen
Bei grub ist es: /boot/grub/grub.conf


----------



## Gabi (17. November 2003)

Vielen Dank Euch allen Ich werds mal probieren.

Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (17. November 2003)

**SCNR**



> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Klar, du kannst ja auch Windows und Linux auf einem laufen lassen. Brauchste hallt nen Bootmanager, also LILO oder GRUB... *


IMHO braucht man *immer* einen Bootstraploader, ohne wirst du nicht viel freunde an deinen System haben.


----------

